# I accept you (as you are)



## briceman

Hello again, I'm hoping someone can help me translate the English expression "I accept you (as you are)". The venerable Leo Tag/Eng dictionary does not list this sense of the word "to accept". I think this use of the word is fairly new (20-40years?).

For me the phrase "I accept you (as you are)" carries *all* of the following meanings: I respect you (as you are); I don't/won't judge you arbitrarily; I won't reject you (for any reason); I affirm your worth (as a human being); you are welcome here (in my life); I willingly offer you all the mercy & compassion you deserve (as a human being); I care about your well being; I am your friend (no matter what); I reaffirm our friendship.

An idomatic expression in tagalog would be great. I think the English sense above is almost idomatic... I mean, "acceptance" relates to an exchange of gifts or payments (for debts), but in this usage the person being "accepted" is giving nothing, and the "accepter" is receiving nothing... quite the reverse is happening. It could be said that the person being accepted is offering their whole self (socially, as a friend for example) to the "reciever" who either accepts or rejects. But in reality this phrase "I accept you (as you are)" is almost never used at the beginning of a friendship. It is usually applied after one friend makes some revelation or opens up -- in other words, long after the friendship has started.

Salamat po!


----------



## niernier

Tanggap kita (bilang ikaw). = *"I accept you (as you are)."*

The above is an idiom which works similar to the one you have given and carries all the meaning you have have had enumerated.

In Tagalog, the root word tanggap means "to accept" and can be used in any context where you will use the English word 'accept'

Other similar expressions:

Tanggap kita kahit sino ka pa = I accept you whoever you are
Mahal kita kahit sino ka pa = I love you whoever you are


----------



## DotterKat

*I accept you (as you are)*

In addition to the above suggestions, you could always fall back on the old chestnut "*Tanggap kita/mahal kita maging sino ka man*," but you risk reminding people of the title of a movie of the same name.

My suggestion would be : "*Tanggap ko ang iyong buong pagkatao.*" ( a loose translation of this would be: I accept you in your entirety, warts and all --- although the "warts and all" part is not explicitly mentioned).


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> *I accept you (as you are)*
> 
> In addition to the above suggestions, you could always fall back on the old chestnut "*Tanggap kita/mahal kita maging sino ka man*," but you risk reminding people of the title of a movie of the same name.



This is definitely a classic expression "maging sino ka man" and you have just reminded me of a primetime drama series.


----------



## briceman

Salamat po to you all!

The poetic and idiomatic ways of saying things... that's what I want to understand most. Every little bit of idiomatic and poetic tagalog will help me get a feel for the Tagalog world-view. When I get there I will be able to craft my own expressions using the accepted and familiar spices of Filipino life. When I first tasted tamarind soup base I loved it. If I want to make a special chicken noodle soup for a sick Filipino friend I might try adding some tamarind base to give it a home feeling, even though I know that is not the "right" way. I'm not Filipino, I just like being creative.

Thanks for all your help so far!
-brice


----------



## mataripis

briceman said:


> Hello again, I'm hoping someone can help me translate the English expression "I accept you (as you are)". The venerable Leo Tag/Eng dictionary does not list this sense of the word "to accept". I think this use of the word is fairly new (20-40years?).
> 
> For me the phrase "I accept you (as you are)" carries *all* of the following meanings: I respect you (as you are); I don't/won't judge you arbitrarily; I won't reject you (for any reason); I affirm your worth (as a human being); you are welcome here (in my life); I willingly offer you all the mercy & compassion you deserve (as a human being); I care about your well being; I am your friend (no matter what); I reaffirm our friendship.
> 
> An idomatic expression in tagalog would be great. I think the English sense above is almost idomatic... I mean, "acceptance" relates to an exchange of gifts or payments (for debts), but in this usage the person being "accepted" is giving nothing, and the "accepter" is receiving nothing... quite the reverse is happening. It could be said that the person being accepted is offering their whole self (socially, as a friend for example) to the "reciever" who either accepts or rejects. But in reality this phrase "I accept you (as you are)" is almost never used at the beginning of a friendship. It is usually applied after one friend makes some revelation or opens up -- in other words, long after the friendship has started.
> 
> Salamat po!


"_Tanggap kita kung ano ka man"( I accept you as you are)/Ginagalang ko kung ano ka(I respect you as you are)/_Hindi kita ikakaila sa kung ano ka man(I won't reject you ) I don't agree that in one sentence, it carries all the meaning of grammars saying about acceptance.It is dangerous procedures to do the same in any person you don't know well.


----------

